# 10 day juice fast -- diabetic modified



## Belfrybat

I started yesterday and thought I'd chronical my results here. I'm diabetic and take both basal and regular insulin, so this really is an experiment. Since I have a Vita Mixer, I think purists would say I'm not actually juicing since the fiber remains. But being a diabetic, I feel that is healthier for me as the fiber should slow the blood sugar rise. Since I am uncomfortable ingesting so little protein, I'm adding either two whey-based protein shakes a day or one shake and one small low carb meal. I'm also continuing to drink decaf coffee since I'm not a purist!

I weighed 179 yesterday morning. This morning I was 177. Blood sugar this morning was below 100 (for the first time in ages) and I injected 3u Regular insulin and drank a protein shake followed an hour later with Mean Green juice. I experienced a 40 point blood sugar rise after 90 minutes, which is acceptable to me. 

Here are the juices I'm using:
Joe Cross' Mean Green made with one apple instead of two
Joe Cross' All Green

Diabetic Carrot-Broccoli Juice (my favourite so far)
2 carrots
1 stalk celery
1 medium head broccoli
1 cucumber
The next time I make this I'm going to add ginger


----------



## Belfrybat

Down 2 lbs. this morning.


----------



## Belfrybat

Down another pound, so a total of 4 lbs. in 4 days. Since I started low carb last week, I've lost a total of 7 lbs. Not bad for a week. I'm enjoying juicing a lot more than straight low carb. 
Here are the recipes I've used. I hated the All Green, but the others are very good. I do cut the fruit in half since I'm diabetic. I would think the juices would taste much better with the full amount of fruit included. 

Green Lemonade
1 Green Apple
3 Handfuls Spinach
6-8 Kale Leaves
Â½ Cucumber
4 Celery Stalks
Â½ Lemon

All Green
Use as much greens as needed
Romaine Hearts
Kale or Collards
Spinach
2 Handfuls Parsley
2-3 Celery Stalks
Â½ Lemon
1 Piece Ginger (thumb sized)

Mean Green
1 Bulk of kale
4 Stalks of celery
1 Cucumber 
2 granny smith apples (I only use one)
Â½ lemon
Ginger root (thumb sized)
(I used canteloupe instead of the apple this morning and it was very good.)

Diabetes Carrot-Broccoli
6 small carrots 
1 broccoli
3 celery leaves
1 small peeled cucumber
Cut carrots, broccoli and cucumber in small pieces. 
You can add some salt and black pepper to taste.

Carrot-Veggie Juice
About 20 baby carrots
Half a bunch of celery
Handful of parsley
Handful of spinach
1 to 1 1/2 cucumber


----------



## Tinker

Sounds like you are doing a great job! Keep up the good work Belfry!:nanner:


----------



## Belfrybat

Thank you, Tinker. I'm down another 1/2 lb. this morning and my blood sugars are levelling off, which I hoped they would.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm down another pound this morning for a total of 5 lbs. lost since Sunday. My blood sugars are stabilizing between 70 fasting (which is a tad low) and 115 after "meals". I've cut Lantus basal insulin from 22 down to 18 units and will cut two more units this evening. I'm completely off R insulin. 
I'm getting bored with the juice recipes I'm using, but since I have to limit fruit, I'm buckling down and drinking them. From my experience so far, I think I can go the whole 10 days, then I'll transition to one meal a day and juice the rest.


----------



## Belfrybat

Down another pound this morning. I cut Lantus last night to 15u. Blood sugars are running steady-freddie. My only problem is I haven't lost any inches in my waist and hips. Thought I would see a 1/2 - 1" by now. Hope that doesn't mean I'm losing lean muscle instead of fat. Time will tell.


----------



## Dutchie

That is awesome Belfrybat. I am diabetic as well and do juice some, but only in the morning. I am going to try this.


----------



## Belfrybat

Thank you. This is much easier than I thought it would be.
I was disappointed to see I was up a pound this morning. The only thing I can figure is I started an exercise program yesterday and my muscles might be retaining water. I know I am sore. I hope I start losing again quickly as I'm the kind of person who needs to see quick results.


----------



## Belfrybat

Well, I'm down a pound this morning, thank heavens. Blood sugars still holding nice and steady. I had hoped for 10 lbs. in 10 days, but I think it's going to end up being 8 lbs. I might go another few days before transitioning to some solid food (although I am eating strawberries almost every day).


----------



## Belfrybat

I fell off the wagon last night. I had a church dinner I couldn't avoid and had planned on eating salad only. But the turkey and rice looked so good, I ate a small portion -- about half of what I normally eat. The scale was up 4 lbs. this morning! Yikes! I had expected a pound or two due to water retention -- but 4 whole lbs.? That is just crazy. But I'm back on the horse this morning and have planned the day of juices. The problem is I have another church meal on Sunday. Hopefully this time I can stick to salad only.


----------



## Belfrybat

Well, colour me surprised! I lost the gained weight overnight! This means I only lost two days from my "indiscretion" not the 4 or 5 I had antipated. And blood sugar was back down as well, although it never got very high even after eating the rice. I'm at 173--6 pounds from juicing 12 days, but I am down 10 from where I started at the first of the month. I've decided to go another 10 days, then transition off well in advance of my first vacation in over 20 years. The lesson learned from the other night is there is a high chance of rebound and I want to minimize that possibility.


----------



## Belfrybat

Wow! I'm down another 2 lbs. this morning. Blood sugar was a bit low, so it's time to cut back on insulin again. This cut will halve what I was taking. I'm sure when I transition to healthy eating, I'll regain a bit of weight plus insulin needs will go up, but hopefully neither will increase much. 

I have been on many different diets over the years, including the 500 cal. hCG diet, and non has resulted in these kinds of losses. What amazes me is I am taking in 75-80 grams of carb a day, much more than I usually do and blood sugars continue to drop. I'm one happy camper right now.


----------



## Guest

Congratulations! Could you give me more info on this diet or direct me to where I should be looking to find out it? I really need to get myself healthy again..since I quit smoking 6- yrs ago I gained 60 lbs....Thanks


----------



## Belfrybat

mythreesons said:


> Congratulations! Could you give me more info on this diet or direct me to where I should be looking to find out it? I really need to get myself healthy again..since I quit smoking 6- yrs ago I gained 60 lbs....Thanks


I watched the movie, Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead on HULU (I think it's also on Netflix). The protagonist lost 90 lbs. in 60 days and now has spawned sort of a "movement". I'm following a lot of his principles except I can't wrap my mind around the protein issue, so I'm also drinking two whey-based protein shakes a day. And I didn't give up my morning decaf coffee with cream. I'm also eating a handful of fresh strawberries since they are in season. But other than that, I'm really on a liquid diet. 

Joe's website is here: http://www.rebootwithjoe.com/. Like anyone who has found the way, he's a bit of a fanatic -- aren't we all? But what amazes me is I am on day 11 and have not experienced any hunger or cravings at all. If I start feeling a bit hungry, I go drink a few mouthfuls of the juices I keep in the fridge. For me they are vegetable based with a small amount of fruit, which is probably why I'm not experiencing cravings. 

I am also not using a juicer as I have a Vita Mixer. But I'm debating on buying a juicer if I find I want to keep this up long-term. A regular blender won't do -- the cell walls of the produce need to be broken down to release the nutrition. Right now I strain/ squeeze out about half the pulp, so the juices are a bit thick and satisfying. 

If you start, I'd be so pleased if you would share your experience.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I am curious why one would go on a liquid diet, considering an eventual return to solid food will naturally cause weight gain (if the body set point is set for a low caloric intake). What is the current plan to prevent this (a consistent steady increase of exercise)? Is there then a restricted diet to follow?

Macerating fruits/veggies retains the fiber, which is important. That is healthier than just juicing them. Using a Vita Mix is excellent! 

DH and I got lasting results from switching to Paleo/Primal. Neither of us have gained the weight back. He lost almost 30#s in one month over a year ago. I am with you on wanting to see results fast as I hate "dieting." When I changed the way I ate, I lost 20#s in one month (that was now around 4 years ago). I had to up the carbs a bit, eat as much as I want, based on the guidelines, and don't gain weight. Also, I know others who have lost much more weight and have kept it off. Diabetics see great results eating Paleo/Primal.


----------



## Belfrybat

I have been following low carb for many many years, but the older I get and the more insulin resistent I become, I started gaining even though I was "dieting" -- similar to paleo except with dairy and legumes. Then this past year I went off the rails and gained 20 lbs. on top of the 10 I'd already gained. I needed something to help jumpstart me into a weight loss mode. 
As to gaining it all back -- yes, that is possible with every diet out there. The theory behind juicing is since the cell walls of the produce are being broken down, then more enzymes and nutrients are available to rebuild the body's cells. Is this fact or just hype? I have no idea, but I do know I like losing weight steadily instead of plugging along with 1/2 lb. (at best) a week. 
Yes, there is a protocol for breaking the fast -- it's covered on the Reboot website and many other places. I expect to gain back 5 - 6 lbs. and have built that into my goals. I did something similar to this 5-6 years ago when I did hCG which is a 500 calorie diet for weeks on end. I gained back about 5 lbs. but kept the lost weight (35 lbs.) off for 4 years. I'm hoping I can do something similar this time, but keep it off for good.
Oh, and I meant to mention that I actually lost a total of 60 lbs. -- but I stalled so hCG gave me the push I needed back then. So even with a 30 lb. gain, I'm still lower than I used to be.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I have found, since we are all different with health issues too, dietary guidelines need to be modified for the individual. However, every single person I know who eats Paleo/Primal not only lose weight but keep it off. Of course, it helps to maintain regular exercise. Also, it isn't about just being low carb, but being off Gluten, off Sugar, most go off Dairy, and adhere to other restrictions specific to certain nuts/fruits/veggies. As for myself, I maintain without gaining just by eating Paleo/Primal. If I go off my own individually adjusted eating regimen (as much as I want of what I can have), yes I would gain weight. That would entail eating Gluten, adding Sugar back in, increasing consumption of Fruits, etc...

I also include some Dairy, but in limited amounts. Easy to get derailed with just going to family events. We recently went camping with family, celebrating DHs parent's 60th Wedding Anniversary. I ate homemade ice cream and other no-no's, but adjusted my other consumption so didn't gain weight (fortunately only two days). Since DH can get away with cheating more often (works out like a fiend), the temptation is always there for me. It is getting easier and easier to stay away from processed sugars, doesn't taste good anymore. 

I hope this gets you back on track & you are successful!


----------



## katydidagain

My late mother got into juicing in the early 80s when she was very overweight; I actually have her antiquated juicer. She was seeking better health so found a real nutcase doctor who also got her into coffee enemas/high colonics. Which I know was a real sacrifice for her because Mom dearly loved her caffeine from the other end but went with his advice. Did all that his whacky advice and expensive supplements extend her life? I honestly don't know; she didn't stick with the program and weighed 220 when she had her 1st little stroke in the late 90s. She passed in 10/05 at age 80 weighing about 130 but only because she'd had 3 surgeries for colon cancer; the 1st included a stomach reduction because they failed to intubate her properly. Cancer was under control at her death; she died from a massive stroke caused by a rare genetic disorder that had virtually blinded her in her 50s..Me? I lost my 25lbs of baby fat on a low carb type diet in 1971 (before Atkins was really hot) and have, when a few pounds slip up on me, gone back to what worked and still works for me. At 59 I weigh 120 to 125 and am in decent shape. 

I wouldn't dream of telling people how to eat unless they ask me for advice and even then I always say YMMV. We humans are all so different. Do I think I could juice and be content? No but I haven't tried it; I probably won't unless I decide to fire up Mom's "device" and I give up meat. Not likely.

IMO anyone trying to force their choices on others is very rude. Post a thread about your lifestyle/success and let others ask otherwise it's like cramming religious tracts into the hands of complete strangers. Counterproductive--lead a horse to water, right?

I truly love reading about everyone's journey in this section--no matter what method is used--surgery, juicing, paleo, LC or just getting off the couch and moving--I rarely comment but I smile a lot when you succeed and wish you better days when you don't. Losing weight is hard work I know.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm down another half pound today and have cut my insulin use in half. Plus, I realised yesterday that I haven't had a single taccycardia spell since starting this juice fast. I usually have two or three a week and take meds to control them. AND I'm down one inch in both waist and hips, so I'm not losing muscle. 

*Lori --* what if I told you that yesterday I ingested decaf coffee with 1 tbs. cream, eggs, coconut oil, almond milk, melon and a half orange for breakfast. Lunch was a large serving of gazpacho and broccoli/kale/carrot medley. I had an apple and a carrot for a snack. And dinner was eggs, coconut oil, more gazpacho (since I love it), and another tossed salad followed by a handful of strawberries. Except for the coffee and cream, which I refuse to give up, what is not Paleo about yesterday's eating plan? Or is your issue the fact I choose to drink most of the above instead of wearing my mouth out chewing it all? 

BTW, other than a couple of times a month at the most, or when I'm in full-out meltdown as the past few months, I haven't eaten bread, pasta, rice or sugar for years. Unlike you, I can't eat high carb as I'm an insulin resistant diabetic. I inject insulin and that will put on weight beyond anyone's wildest imagination. I've halved my insulin needs in the past two weeks.


----------



## Belfrybat

katydidagain said:


> My late mother got into juicing in the early 80s when she was very overweight;... Me? I lost my 25lbs of baby fat on a low carb type diet in 1971 (before Atkins was really hot) and have, when a few pounds slip up on me, gone back to what worked and still works for me. At 59 I weigh 120 to 125 and am in decent shape.
> 
> *IMO anyone trying to force their choices on others is very rude.* Post a thread about your lifestyle/success and let others ask otherwise it's like cramming religious tracts into the hands of complete strangers. Counterproductive--lead a horse to water, right?


I'm sorry about your mother's negative experience with juicing. In the '70s and '80s there was a lot of diet craziness, including several plans that actually killed people. I also lost weight with Atkins and kept the weight off wonderfully until I became extremely insulin resistant and diabetic in my early 50's. I wish the doctors back then knew what we know know about weight gain, thickening middles and non-stop yeast infections. I might have been able to prevent full-blown diabetes. But I have to live with the hand I've been dealt. I have halved the amount of insulin I take in less than two weeks. So something I'm doing must be right.

I am not trying to force anything on anyone. If I come across that way it's because I'm excited that at present I've found something that works. And eating vegetables, fruit and high quality protein sources can't be bad unlike a lot of other diets/eating plans out there.


----------



## katydidagain

I absolutely didn't feel that you were forcing anyone to follow your path. I doubt I could do all veggies but reading about your experiences is fun. BTW, my mother enjoyed juicing; she didn't have much support to continue and, even at that point in life she was legally blind, so gathering materials and cleaning up afterwards discouraged her. 

Carry on! Can't wait for your next report!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Belfrybat said:


> I'm down another half pound today and have cut my insulin use in half. Plus, I realised yesterday that I haven't had a single taccycardia spell since starting this juice fast. I usually have two or three a week and take meds to control them. AND I'm down one inch in both waist and hips, so I'm not losing muscle.
> 
> *Lori --* what if I told you that yesterday I ingested decaf coffee with 1 tbs. cream, eggs, coconut oil, almond milk, melon and a half orange for breakfast. Lunch was a large serving of gazpacho and broccoli/kale/carrot medley. I had an apple and a carrot for a snack. And dinner was eggs, coconut oil, more gazpacho (since I love it), and another tossed salad followed by a handful of strawberries. Except for the coffee and cream, which I refuse to give up, what is not Paleo about yesterday's eating plan? Or is your issue the fact I choose to drink most of the above instead of wearing my mouth out chewing it all?
> 
> BTW, other than a couple of times a month at the most, or when I'm in full-out meltdown as the past few months, I haven't eaten bread, pasta, rice or sugar for years. Unlike you, I can't eat high carb as I'm an insulin resistant diabetic. I inject insulin and that will put on weight beyond anyone's wildest imagination. I've halved my insulin needs in the past two weeks.


I hope your juice regimen does the trick and you get back on track (I think you may have misunderstood the last sentence of my last post, was referring to your chosen regimen...i.e. working for you). You have Diabetes and I have FMS & CFS, very different, I know. However, I can't have simple carbs either... I take zero meds and the only reason is my diet (not true with all who suffer from FMS/CFS, but true for me). You regimen is set for 10 days, but I know folks who fast a week or longer (not that different, but your regimen sounds more nutritionally balanced than most fasts).

I don't have any issue, was just curious what your future plans were to maintain the weight loss, etc... I shared what is working for DH, many others, and myself (some Diabetics, Pre-Diabetics, and a friend of mine who has Crohn's Disease. My DH was Pre-Diabetic before, now no more. Others are no longer Diabetic (I don't know the reasons why). He also went off his Blood Pressure Meds. My buddy with Crohn's lost 20#s in a month, but she modified her choices for her medical condition. She is doing fantastic now and is recommending the diet to her patients. I am a member of a Paleo FB Pg, great ideas, recipe's, and ideas on there (tons of testimonials). There is no regimen of eating that works for everyone. A Vita Mix leaves fiber in, which is macerating rather than juicing (removing fiber like most do). That is a much healthier type of juice with fiber. Giving up eating solid food and meats is not an option for me. However, it may be required for someone else. It sounds like it is working for you. 

I did some research on my own family and was surprised. The ones who were healthiest and lived the longest had a fairly diverse diet similar to Paleo/Primal (if dairy, it was raw, etc...). We had one guy born in 1800, died in 1900, and I was fascinated to learn his diet was like that. Also, they were all physically hard workers their entire lives. The last two generations changed their diets to include processed foods, higher carbs, and less fruits/veggies. The results included obesity, the onset of diseases like Diabetes, Cancers, and then increased heart attacks/strokes/high cholesterol/high blood pressure... This was a tragic decline in what was a very healthy family.

As far as carbs go, I eat complex carbs in limited amounts. I avoid empty carbs like pasta, etc..., eat Gluten free. You are right that I could choose to eat simple carbs, including processed sugars, but that would exacerbate my FMS and cause me to gain weight (making it a very unwise choice). I simply prefer to be healthier, and maintain my weight, so I have to avoid eating that way. Fortunately, for me, cheating once/week (small amount) doesn't cause symptoms or weight gain. I'd rather not ride the roller coaster of losing, then gaining, then losing (also feeling terrible the whole time). Everything you listed you were making into juice, I love eating. I avoid drinking fruit juice, even though I like it, due to the sugar load. Now if I had a Vita Mix, I would drink small amounts regularly (since fiber is included...).

Katydidagain, very sad story about your mother. There were some real nuts for Dr's in those days. Even now, there are plenty around. My own mother was beaten into a coma, when only 24. She regained her mental function, but suffered full left side paralysis, partial use of her right side, and had to use a wheelchair the rest of her life (29 years in a convalescent home). She somehow managed to remain a size 7, was 5'6" tall, but had developed Osteoporosis (last year of her life was paralyzed from the shoulders down due to an accident when she was moved out of her wheelchair). I don't think her diet was healthy at all. It is very doubtful she was fed nutritionally well at the convalescent home. I don't know how she maintained her weight, but she did.

Posting threads about our weight loss efforts or successes does nothing other than encourage or challenge others. I have been told many times how much my Paleo thread has helped others. That is great! I brought it up to share it has been a great eating style for maintaining weight loss. But *there are other eating styles for that also. * Choosing one for maintaining weight after working hard to lose it? Much healthier and less frustrating than that diet roller coaster. Yes, some are at points in their lives where surgery appears to be the best option, but for all others who don't have health conditions preventing weight loss? Choosing a healthy eating style and exercising to lose weight is sometimes the only way to lose weight and keep it off. 

I did post it on my thread, but will share it here. Never in my life did I have strong fingernails. Nor did my hair grow fast. My skin has always been dry. In the past year, my nails have strengthened, my skin is now normal, and my hair grows very fast. I spent some time looking up what had changed and I discovered why. I cook on an iron skillet (my iron was low before), eat lots of Kale, get more protein (diverse sources), and use Pork Lard regularly. I've always been relatively strong, despite my build. A few months ago, DH asked me to help pick up a truck transmission off the ground and carry it with him about 15 feet, help set it down inside our shed floor (just in the doorway). I thought the man was high to ask me to do something like that, doubted I could. I put on my wrist guards, with a very straight back, proper knee bend, I lifted my side of the transmission, carried it with DH, and successfully set my side down in the doorway of that shed (no pulled muscles or broken fingernails---funny for some folks...). The transmission weighed over 200#s (came out of an F250 Diesel Truck). No, I don't plan to do it again, but am very pleased I could lift like that at 49 years of age. I am 5'5" and also usually weigh 120-125#s. In my early 40s, my metabolism changed and I quickly put on 20#s. It was then I began learning more about diet and was advised by an FMS researcher on mine. Her advice worked for me. That began the changes that led to eating Paleo/Primal. None of the aforementioned means that everyone will get the same results, but some may, which is great for them. It is wonderful for all who can get healthier & maintain a good weight good for them (I don't pay attention to charts myself).


----------



## katydidagain

Actually I call Dr. Shamin a quack but only because I'm not into all that stuff; in reality he was far ahead of the curve on nutrition I suspect. We all have different bodies and different issues. My mother's genetic condition was PXE--look it up. Very rare. She was finally diagnosed by a doctor when she went to live in DC at aged 21 with her law degree in hand to work at the Library of Congress; she was told then she would go blind. And she lived with that prognosis for the next 59 years. (I don't think I would want to know.) She could still see shadows at the end but was legally blind by her mid 50s. She had calcium deposits on her neck, under her arms and upper inner thighs all of her life; I was the one who suggested that her HBP was probably caused by internal calcium build up. (I donated her eyes/tissue at her death at her request--about 2 years later researchers confirmed my stay way from milk theory and my conclusion that what happens outside happens inside.) BTW, she stood ramrod straight to the end; her bone scans were those of a 20 year old.

I am a carrier; DS probably has a bit more of the condition because his skin has little elasticity. He grew up drinking cow milk (as did I) but switched to other alternatives at my suggestion. If I drink too much milk or take in too much calcium, I develop cyst like bumps on my fingers and even on my forearms. If I stop, they go away; I"m lucky to have an "early warning" signal. Apparently I can have all the cheese I want along other non milk calcium sources without repercussions. Occasionally I enjoy ice cream but milk is a very rare beverage for me. I have very strong bones; that is in my genes I guess. So far my eyesight is pretty good but who knows? 

We all different--we need to learn to listen to our bodies.


----------



## Belfrybat

Down another half pound this morning. Today is a planned break as this is our annual church picnic. I'm taking a couple of large lettuce leaves and will have a bunless hamburger. Interestingly, I'm not particularly looking forward to it. I'm enjoying the juices very much and the freedom of not worrying about blood sugar rises. And of course, the thrill of losing weight so fast. 



katydidagain said:


> I absolutely didn't feel that you were forcing anyone to follow your path. I doubt I could do all veggies but reading about your experiences is fun. BTW, my mother enjoyed juicing; she didn't have much support to continue and, even at that point in life she was legally blind, so gathering materials and cleaning up afterwards discouraged her.
> 
> Carry on! Can't wait for your next report!


Thank you for clarifying. I'm glad of the support although this is the easiest diet I've ever been on. I thought by this time I'd be climbing the walls wanting chocolate and red wine (or my favourite, chocolate red wine!), but I'm not. 

I leave for a holiday in three weeks -- that will be the real test at how well I can maintain since I'll be travelling with a friend and eating out a lot. I'm tempted to take the Vita Mixer with me so I can have a couple of juices a day, but wonder how weird that would seem to my friend.


----------



## Belfrybat

I thought I'd mention that this is the juicing regime I'm following (from the Reboot with Joe website). I omit the coconut water as it's just too many carbs but use 1 Tbs. coconut oil with my morning protein shake which replaces the lemon water and first shake since I make it with strawberries (the red he suggests in the morning). And my dessert after dinner is usually a handful of strawberries, or sometimes a small manderin orange (both eaten not juiced). 

*Juicing Reboot Daily Guide*:

*Wake up*: Drink 2 glasses of hot water 
(we suggest adding lemon and/or ginger)
*Breakfast **:* Orange or Red
*Mid-Morning*: Drink 16 oz. unflavored coconut water 
*Lunch*: Green
*Afternoon snack*: Green or Red
*Dinner*: Green
*Dessert*: Purple or Orange 
*Bedtime*: Drink herbal tea 
(with pure stevia for sweetness if desired)
*Throughout the day*: Drink lots of water


----------



## Tinker

Belfry, you are doing an excellent job! Good luck at your picnic today. I know how hard something like that can be when you are trying to avoid all those good (bad) things!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Belfrybat

Thank you Tinker. I behaved myself yesterday and ate a bunless hamburger, 6 large potato chips with a bit of sour cream dip. Then drank a fair amount of water for the rest of the day plus my two supper juices. I was down another half pound this morning. I've decided to finish this week out with just juices and then transition to one meal a day, gradually building up to two, over a two week period. Which is when I leave on holiday. THAT will be a challenge.


----------



## Belfrybat

Down another pound this morning and blood sugars are holding steady. I ate 1 oz of cheddar and a 4 oz smoked lean pork shop instead of the afternoon protein shake to begin to add some solid food back. I leave on holiday in less than three weeks and don't want a "jolt" when I can't juice. Although I'm considering taking the VitaMixer with me so I can have a veggie juice each day. How weird is that?!?!?!?


----------



## Belfrybat

No loss this morning, but this is to be expected from time to time. I ate 1.5 oz of cheddar cheese yesterday, and will do the same today. If I don't lose tomorrow, I'll cut out the cheese. I know dairy can stall folks, but I hated for the hunk I had to go moldy. 
So far, I'm down 11 lbs. in 17 days. Not bad for a post menopausal insulin resistant old lady.


----------



## Belfrybat

Down a half pound today. I ate cheese again yesterday, so it's now going into the freezer, and I'm back on juices only until Sunday since my weight loss has diminished. I'll then transition to one meal a day for a few days then to two. I'm leaving on holiday on June 6th and need to be eating regular LC by then to prevent a sudden water - weight gain whilst away. 
It doesn't look at this point that I'll meet my goal of 20 lbs. loss, but after holiday, I'll jump back on the juicing wagon to lose the rest. My final goal is 25 lbs. loss.


----------



## katydidagain

Unless you plan to only juice for the rest of your life, I think your approach is more likely to ensure that you keep your excess weight off. You will always face vacations and holidays, right? I used to tell my mother that it's not like she packed on 50 lbs in 2 short months so expecting to lose that much and _keep it off_ in the same amount of time isn't realistic.


----------



## Belfrybat

Katy -- you are right in that I can't live only on juices. And the diet is not geared towards that. I used my holiday as an encouragement to start and stay on a diet -- vanity, I know. I fully expect to gain around 5 lbs. when I go off the juicing portion which is why I had hoped for the 20 lb. loss -- one pound a day is pretty much the norm on this plan. But being older and diabetic, I lose much slower. But I'm thrilled with the current loss, and know I've found something that will take the weight off me in a reasonable amount of time that is almost painless (except I'm getting sick of kale! :grit. I can also use the Reboot juicing as a tune up from time to time if the weight begins to creep up.


----------



## Belfrybat

No loss this morning. I'll go through Sunday then transition to a simple meal a day instead of one of the juices. Blood sugar has been holding steady at under 100. There have been some studies that point to drastically reducing calories has a long term affect on blood sugars. Not sure I've gone long enough for that to happen, but it will be interestings to see what happens when I add back some meals.


----------



## Belfrybat

Half pound loss this morning. I'm a bit disappointed that the rate of loss has slowed so drastically. I'm tempted to keep going a few more days to see if it picks up again. I'll decide when I get up Monday morning. On the upside, blood sugars are really good.


----------



## katydidagain

When the scale moves down it is a cause for celebration--for the most part--unless you have another medical issue wherein it shouldn't. 

I know nothing about BS except I was "diagnosed" with hypoglycemia when I was younger except it turned out to be low blood pressure. That glucose tolerance test in the 70s was rough! They gave me 12 oz of pure coke syrup to drink then made me hang out that afternoon while they tried to draw blood from this very stingy vein gal every 1/2 hour. I drew the line at #6 when then went for my calves and ankles. All of that plus the test on my brain (cant recall what it was but it involved pasting electrodes in my hair) was because I passed out as a teen a couple of times after I stood up quickly. I still do that and I'm nearly 60!

Sorry for the drift--I really just wanted to say you're doing fine.


----------



## Belfrybat

Thanks Katy. I know about low blood pressure -- have never been able to give blood as my pressure is too low. Blood sugars affect many systems of the body. In a nutshell, high blood sugars mean the body is not producing enough insulin, or in my case, the cells won't take in the insulin so I'm producing too much, especially after a meal. After a while the pancreas gets tired and stops producing as much, hence the need for injected insulin. But the body still reacts the same: high insulin = weight gain. I was pretty much normal weight up until my early 40's when I really started packing the pounds on. Wish the docs. had said something about insulin resistance being a possibility. 

Down another half pound this morning.  I've decided to go until Wednesday before transitioning to "real" eating. I'm enjoying losing weight too much to stop now.


----------



## Belfrybat

Down another half pound this morning in spite of eating a chicken thigh and tossed salad yesterday (neighbour was BBQing and invited me).


----------



## Belfrybat

Down another half pound this morning. Blood sugar was 76 -- just perfect! I ate a smoked pork chop and one cup of homemade coleslaw yesterday. I'll probably do the same today as I have another pork chop calling my name. It would be nice to think I'll continue losing weight for a few days as I transition to eating instead of juicing. Although I'll probably keep juicing for one meal as it's an easy way to ingest a ton of veggies.


----------



## katydidagain

I think your plan makes a great deal of sense. If I could get organized enough to juice, I might; it just seems like an awful lot more work than preparing a lean meat and salad/veggie.

Keep going!


----------



## Tinker

Belfrey, sounds like you are doing really great transitioning to solids & keeping up the loss. Way to go!


----------



## Belfrybat

Thank you both. I'm holding steady today, but at Bible study last night I had pork ribs, salad, strawberries and fresh pineapple. I'm not used to eating that much in the evenings which is why I probably didn't lose. But that is the type of meal I'm transitioning to: medium fatty meat, salad and limited fruit for one meal then juicing the other two and snacks. Then next Monday I will increase to two meals. Need to get my body ready for going on holiday without too much shock. As of today, I'm down 15 lbs. this month. I had hoped for 20, but am pleased nonetheless. This puts me exactly halfway to my goal weight of 150.

Katy - it is a bit more work, but I prepare two servings at a time, so I only do it twice a day -- about 20 minutes each time. AND I'm not heating up the kitchen -- a blessing in Texas in summer!


----------



## Belfrybat

Down a whole pound this morning. Ack! I wish I wasn't leaving on holiday next Thursday or I'd stay on this another week or more. I really like the rapid weight loss -- just hope I don't get too much of a rebound whilst on holiday. I am so tempted to take the VitaMixer with me as the motels we are staying at all have fridges. But the friend I am travelling with will need to eat out, and I hate not to eat along with her. But if I were going alone, I'd take the VitaMixer and eat just one meal out. Yeah, weird, I know. But I feel like a kid in a candy shop with this wonderful weight loss that is so painless. I think I'm a bit nervous about going back to eating three meals a day as my bugaboo is overeating.


----------



## Belfrybat

No change today. I basically ate the same as the day before -- 1 protein shake, 3 servings of juice and one meal of smoked pork chop, low carb coleslaw, steamed veggies; then in the early evening, strawberries and whipped cream. Today will be a BBQed chicken hind quarter plus the above. This is the last of the strawberries . I'll miss them, but peach season is amost here.


----------



## Belfrybat

Down a half pound. I'm happy to discover I can eat a full meal each day and still lose. Much more slowly but still lose. Fasting blood sugar has been a bit higher the past couple of days, but that might be due to Lantus losing it's punch after a month. Will switch to a new vial this evening.


----------



## katydidagain

I know nothing about meds but your consistent and steady loss make it sound like you may have found the way _your_ body needs to be nourished. How cool is that?


----------



## Belfrybat

Another half pound loss this morning for a total of 17 lbs. in a month. Can't complain about that. I'm declaring the current weight loss phase over and my goal is to maintain the loss the next two weeks until after I return from holiday. Then I want to lose another 12 - 15 lbs. which will put me into "normal" range for my height and age. 
Blood sugar was 74 this morning, so apparently my old vial of Lantus has weakened (which happens after 4-5 weeks of use). 
I'm very satisfied with this diet and my long range plans are to substitute one meal a day with green juices. It's a painless way of getting greens and vegetables, and from what I've read the raw state is preferred for better nutrition.


----------



## katydidagain

Okay, at some point this hasn't happened without pictures. The dog is cute but she/he doesn't appear to have ever been overweight.  

If you're not comfortable, that's fine; I really understand not posting on the Net. Really I do.

17 lbs is great! Congratulations!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Belfrybat said:


> Another half pound loss this morning for a total of 17 lbs. in a month. Can't complain about that. I'm declaring the current weight loss phase over and my goal is to maintain the loss the next two weeks until after I return from holiday. Then I want to lose another 12 - 15 lbs. which will put me into "normal" range for my height and age.
> Blood sugar was 74 this morning, so apparently my old vial of Lantus has weakened (which happens after 4-5 weeks of use).
> I'm very satisfied with this diet and my long range plans are to substitute one meal a day with green juices. It's a painless way of getting greens and vegetables, and from what I've read the raw state is preferred for better nutrition.


Congratulations on your progress! After you posted this thread, I have decided to buy a Vita Mix (I am putting so many hours, it is nice to drink a meal on occasion). Then, my DD called, worried about DS (not eating right, working 50 hours/week, riding 18 miles a day on his bike since he is saving to pay cash for a car...). DS and I spoke - not eating enough veggies... A Vita Mix is a great solution for him, so I am getting him one, too.


----------



## Belfrybat

Katy -- sorry, no pics as I'm allergic to the camera <grin>. But to give you a reference, I'm 5'4" and "normal" weight for me is 145 (actually the charts give a range of 130-150, but I was 145 in my 40's before being diagnosed as diabetic). I started at 182, am now 164 and will be very satisfied at 150. I'm down 2.5" in my waist and 3" in hips (which are the only parts I measure)--so currently 30.5"and 42" respectively. I'll always be a pear shape, but am trying for a bosc pear instead of bartlett!

Lori -- you will love the VitaMixer. I used it almost daily even before "juicing". It's a pain to strain/ squeeze half the pulp out, but if you don't drink the juices right away, they get pretty thick.


----------



## katydidagain

Belfrybat said:


> Katy -- sorry, no pics as I'm allergic to the camera <grin>. But to give you a reference, I'm 5'4" and "normal" weight for me is 145 (actually the charts give a range of 130-150, but I was 145 in my 40's before being diagnosed as diabetic). I started at 182, am now 164 and will be very satisfied at 150. I'm down 2.5" in my waist and 3" in hips (which are the only parts I measure)--so currently 30.5"and 42" respectively. I'll always be a pear shape, but am trying for a bosc pear instead of bartlett!


I'm a bit allergic to cameras also. I'm about your height and weigh 120 to 125. That might sound skinny but I'm built like a boy--angular with no bust, hips, butt or waist and muscle in the extremities--your target sounds perfect for a female shape.


----------



## Belfrybat

Down a half pound today. I've transitioned to two low carb meals a day plus two juice drinks. 
I found a website that recommends that women over 60 should not follow the BMI charts, but should aim for a BMI of 28-30. I'm currently at 28. When I get to goal, I'll be 26, still considered "overweight", but I know I can't sustain any lower weight. Been there, done that! Well, not actually done that as I can't stay below 145 without severe constant dieting. 
I leave Thursday, so this might be my last post until Sunday June 16th, when I return. 
Thanks to those who have followed along.


----------



## Belfrybat

I thought I'd jump on for one last post before leaving on holiday. I'm now down a total of 20 lbs. in five weeks. I expect to gain some of the back whilst on holiday, but it will mostly be "water weight", so it will come back off quickly. When I get back, I'm probably going on 1 low carb meal and 4 juices a day until I've lost down to goal. I'm one happy camper -- both about the weight loss and the fact I'm heading out in about an hour for a week's driving holiday. "Talk" to you all Saturday a week.


----------



## ChristieAcres

> Lori -- you will love the VitaMixer. I used it almost daily even before "juicing". It's a pain to strain/ squeeze half the pulp out, but if you don't drink the juices right away, they get pretty thick.


Thanks for the tip! I'll let you know when I get mine, probably later this month.

You had mentioned wanting a Juicer that separates pulp? I bought a used Omega a few years ago and it makes wonderful juices. There is a model that separates the pulp continuously, like this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Omega-O2110-3-Horsepower-Continuous-Pulp-Ejection/dp/B000KHVJWG/ref=sr_1_3?s=appliances&ie=UTF8&qid=1370622156&sr=1-3&keywords=omega+juicers+4000


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm back from holiday. A wonderful 8 days, primarily in Arkansas with an overnight at Telequah (sp?) Oklahoma. I pretty much behaved myself eating-wise, but did have some special meals and treats. I gained a whopping 1 lb. while away. I'm very, very happy with that. Although I did a fair amount of walking, none of it was strenuous and could really be called excercise. 
Starting this morning, I'm back on juicing 2 meals and eating one to see if I can lose the last stubborn 10 lbs. 

I am extremely pleased with this method of losing weight and gaining control of my blood sugars. A diabetic friend wrote and said he was on his 10th day of juicing and had lost 12 lbs. and his blood sugars were the best they had been in years. Gosh, I have my first convert! :happy2: 
This is such an easy way to get in a lot of veggies and I can see myself juicing at least one meal or snack a day as a standard part of my diet.


----------



## Belfrybat

lorichristie said:


> Thanks for the tip! I'll let you know when I get mine, probably later this month.
> 
> You had mentioned wanting a Juicer that separates pulp? I bought a used Omega a few years ago and it makes wonderful juices. There is a model that separates the pulp continuously, like this one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Omega-O2110-3...1370622156&sr=1-3&keywords=omega+juicers+4000


Thanks for the info on the juicer. After talking to my friend who purchased the Breville one that is used on the "Fat, Sick, and almost Dead" movie I think I'm going to start saving for it. Apparently that one extracts so much juice that the pulp is crumbly dry. They are feeding the pulp to the deer who apparently now wait each morning for the folks to finish juicing so they can get their treat!


----------



## Belfrybat

Holding steady this morning, however yesterday was "eat all the food left over from the trip" day. So even though I had two juices, I certainly did not "diet" for the rest of the time! My current goal is to lose another 10 lbs. and then learn to maneuver the slippery slope of maintenance.


----------



## Tinker

You are doing excellent! Just a 1 pound gain while on vacation is amazing! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Belfrybat

Thanks! I'm having a difficult time getting back into the groove, but at least I'm not gaining. However, I do need to get serious about losing the last 10 lbs. so I can learn maintenance. And my blood sugar is staying down nicely, even when I eat some off-plan foods, it is not jumping up as high as before.


----------



## Mickey

Belfrybat,
How's the juicing/diet going?


----------



## Belfrybat

Interesting that you posted, Mickey. I was at the grocery store this morning and purchased a bunch of veggies to be juiced. I've been on again, off again these past couple of weeks, and decided yesterday to get serious about losing those last 10 lbs. Actually it is now 13, but I'll lose them pretty fast. I'm blaming my dithering lately on the fact this is the height of peach season, but that's really just a convenient excuse as I'm not just eating peaches.


----------



## katydidagain

Darn, I realized last weekend, after turning around and looking at myself naked in the mirror (who does that?) then stepping on the scales to verify that I have developed a :"fat back" that I need to be a bit more careful about eating, not sure how (well, sure I know but I'm not saying) I managed to pick up 10lbs (more like 15) I sincerely believe belong to someone else. It took a week for me to gather my courage but I went back to watching carbs this past Sunday; I'm down 3lbs already. (6 month fat is easier to lose IME--I hope it's still true.)

Wanna race for the last 10?


----------



## Belfrybat

I agree that recently gained weight is easier to lose. And also that weight is contagious and jumps from one person to another. I know for certain that I haven't gain *my* fat the past several years. Maybe half was mine, but the other half was someone else's that attached itself to me. :heh:


----------



## Belfrybat

Well, after a few false starts I am back to juicing. This 10 day experiment has morphed into 2-1/2 months! I figure at the rate I'm losing I should hit my goal weight by the end of the month. That will equal 25-30 lbs. in three months -- not bad for a diabetic old lady. Then I'll be treading the tricky road of maintenance.

I'm currently down to my pre-holiday weight (only took 4 days to lose 3 lbs.). I have another 9 lbs. to go to goal. Realise that my goal is about 10 lbs. higher than "normal" for my height, but I and my doctor agree that it's better to weigh a bit more and be able to maintain than yoyoing. 

My current plan calls for three juices a day and one low carb meal of meat and cooked veggies. Plus a small serving of homemade low carb chocolate. I'm laying off the wine until I get to goal. That's one thing I learned the past month -- I can maintain well with drinking a glass of wine a day but I can't lose. 

I'm going to post here a couple of times a week to help keep myself honest unless other folks post and then I'll reply.


----------



## Nevada

Forgive me, but this thread is crying out for John Pinette's comedy routine about juicing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP9Ak6PlOfI

A laugh while dieting couldn't hurt...


----------



## Belfrybat

Thank you Nevada -- that really is a winner!


----------

